# Rennen International CSL 3 & 4 now available!!



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

Rennen International has just released the new CSL wheel line, this new line of cast wheel is inspired by their forged line sharing the engineering and design technology. These cast wheels utilize all of the aesthetics from their forged wheel line to create a stunning step-lip multiple piece look. All of the wheels in the CSL series are built to order, offering our customers with a wide variety of fitment for most makes and models. Rennen International always has their customers in mind when they design and build their wheels, because of this they allow their customers to customize their wheels based on their cars. Most competitors don't offer this to their customers; as most companies want you to build your vehicle based on the limited supply that they offer. Another great feature of these concave wheels is they are installed with real bolts. The CSL 3 & 4 wheels will be available in20x9 (semi concave), 20x10 (deep concave), and 20x11 (extreme concave).











​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)

These wheels can be drilled from 5x112 to 5x127 bolt pattern. 

The offset range is:

20x9: ET15-ET42
20x10: ET18-ET42
20x11: ET10-ET32


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 2015)




----------

